# Possible allergy?



## cbull (Feb 14, 2011)

I have an Olde English Bulldog that I'm feeding Acana. She's 5 months old and is doing great on it. Yesterday, I noticed that her stools have really been soft (soft serve ice cream consistancy to boarderline diarhea) and she's had light green eye boogers. My wife loves bananas and starting Tuesday she's been breaking off pieces and giving them to her. Could she be allergic to bananas? Tuesday she also had a kong stuffed with peanut butter. She's had PB before but not that much. 

One more thing. She stayed at a boarding facility last Thursday and half the day Friday. Could something there cause the eye boogers?

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I'd stop giving anything out of the ordinary, use kibble as treats, and only feed the kibble to see if it keeps up.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I agree, you are really going to need to eliminate everything but the kibble for a few days to really be able to tell what it is/was that caused this. 
Once she is back to "square one" you can add ONE thing at a time. 
To answer your question about the PB, overdoing it on an item could have given you this type of result.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm thinking it was the bananas. Not because of an allergy but they just aren't something that encourages solid stools. Bananas + peanut butter is your probable cause. Don't know about the eye thing but suspect it'll clear up in a week or so.


----------



## Woofers (Nov 14, 2010)

I am in Washington State and four of our five dogs have had eye boogers for the last couple of weeks. The vet said probably seasonal allergies. None of the dogs have had this reaction prior.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Woofers said:


> I am in Washington State and four of our five dogs have had eye boogers for the last couple of weeks. The vet said probably seasonal allergies. None of the dogs have had this reaction prior.


Gee, could it be all the cottonwood flying around! Lol


----------

